# Great tranny shop in San Diego area.



## Lalo (Sep 18, 2002)

My buddy Carlos just opened up his own Transmission shop...Its called ANY TRANSMISSION its located in El Cajon. check him out I know he does good work and will hook all of you up with a great price..619-593-0455


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

how good are the prices? i had to get my tranny hoses fixed at a smaller shop in chula vista by where i work because i didn't have time to put them on myself. (charged me 80 dollars including labor which is waaaaaaayyy better than 183 dollars-dealer) ugh...


----------



## Lalo (Sep 18, 2002)

put it this way...he'd probably work for beer if he didnt have a mortgage to pay.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

i'll check them out the next time something needs checkin on the tranny.


----------



## amperes (May 16, 2004)

ill have to stop by, considering i live in el cajon. does he work on sr20de?


----------

